# Bosch gof 900, 900 ace and 900 ce?



## pusscat (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,
Just a quicki, can anyone please tell me the differences between the Bosch routers the Gof 900, 900 ACE and 900 CE? I've searched all over and I cant find any info on the ACE only that it exists!

Many thanks,
Pusscat


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

pusscat said:


> Hi,
> Just a quicki, can anyone please tell me the differences between the Bosch routers the Gof 900, 900 ACE and 900 CE? I've searched all over and I cant find any info on the ACE only that it exists!
> 
> Many thanks,
> Pusscat


Keep searching. Use Google; also check Amazon UK. They're out there but I think that the Bosch 900 ACE, CE, Gof routers are sold only/mainly in the UK, or Europe. They also seem to 240v tools, which would support this; however, there was one add for a "Bosch GOF900CE 110V 1/4" router" but I think the 110v might be an error.

Also, I'm pretty sure the 900 represents watts, which would mean this is a smaller router. For general routing, 1200 and up would be better but they are 240v models.

Bottom line, since you're in the US, stick with what's available here. The 1617evs is a very good router. It has it's drawbacks but they are minor.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/30266-bosch-pof-1300-ace.html

Bosch GOF 900 CE 1/4" (6-8mm) Professional Router £184.95

Bosch GOF900CE 110V 1/4" router - Power Tools, Routers & Trimmers, 1/4" Collett (6.3mm)

Amazon.co.uk: bosch ace router - DIY & Tools


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

On german Bosch site under professional plunge routers are mentioned only GOF900CE and GOF2000CE. Link:Oberfräsen Fräsen|Bosch Elektrowerkzeuge für Handwerker
On our Bosch site also GOF1300CE is listed. I would definitely buy it if not so expensive (346€ around here). Link:Namizni rezkalniki Rezkalniki|Boscheva električna orodja za obrtnike
The number goes for power: 900=900W and 1300=1300w
If you want to calculate wats to horse power: 746 watts = 1 horsepower. So 900W=1.2hp and 1300W=1.74hp
Regards


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

pusscat said:


> Hi,
> Just a quicki, can anyone please tell me the differences between the Bosch routers the Gof 900, 900 ACE and 900 CE? I've searched all over and I cant find any info on the ACE only that it exists!


As far as I know in the UK the GOF900CE is the current model with variable speed. It has a cast ally fence

The GOF900ACE was the provious model with variable speed. It has a die cast plastic fence which worked well, but just didn't seem right on such a nice router. Other than that it is pretty much identical to the current model

The GOF900 was the original single speesd model with plastic fence. Don't know if it is still available

Regards

Phil


----------



## pusscat (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

